# Happy Pczki Day!



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

In Detroit, the Polish-American (yes, hyphenated Americans, deal with it) is strong and celebrates P&#261;czki Day (pronounced "Poonch-Key") on what others refer to as 'Fat Tuesday' or 'Shrove Tuesday' or 'Pancake Tuesday' or just 'the day before Ash Wednesday'.

View attachment $428751_3194870345658_1082932103_33291415_568508466_n.jpg
View attachment $422615_3194866985574_1082932103_33291414_2025613285_n.jpg
View attachment $430105_3194864265506_1082932103_33291413_2027141397_n.jpg

So we got up early and drove down to Hamtramck, Michigan, which is a small city completely encircled by the city of Detroit, which was once heavily Polish and is still the epicenter of Polish-American culture in the Detroit area.  Went to the 'New Martha Washington Bakery' and got our dozen P&#261;czki.  If you call your order in the night before, you don't have to wait; which is good.  Even at 6:30 in the morning, people were reporting 30 minute to 1 hour waits in line.  We were in and out in 7 minutes.

Hamtramck is an interesting place.  As I said, it used to be mostly Polish.  It still is, but it also has a large Islamic culture now.  You drive down the street and see a Polish bakery next door to a Halal meat butcher, with signs in Polish and Islamic writing.  What a combination!

Across the street from the bakery, a lone hooker stood on the corner, shifting from foot to foot and look at her watch.  6:30 in the morning, what a shame.  Waiting for shift workers?

Around the corner is St. Stanislaus Catholic Church.  Across the street from that is the Mosque.  While we were waiting, we could hear the broadcast Islamic Imam calling the faithful to prayer.  Some in the bakery were wearing the hijab.

All in all, an interesting morning.  In any case, Happy whatever day you celebrate, or happy Tuesday if it's just Tuesday to you.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2012)

And??

How did they taste?? Not too fatty I hope!  I am hungry thinking about it!  Happy "punshki" day to you also.


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought some a few weeks ago and enjoyed them very much.   As for health value...well Jenna, probably not the best, healthiest thing to eat, but all that aside...they were damn good.


----------



## granfire (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah, you gotta eat the fatty stuff to clean out the pantry before lent! 

Today is the last hurray for the faithful.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2012)

MJS said:


> I bought some a few weeks ago and enjoyed them very much.   As for health value...well Jenna, probably not the best, healthiest thing to eat, but all that aside...they were damn good.


They are my favourite! Perhaps marginally better than cannolis lol.  It is a good way to get all your daily calorie intake recommendation in one go though


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenna said:


> They are my favourite! Perhaps marginally better than cannolis lol.  It is a good way to get all your daily calorie intake recommendation in one go though



Yup, those are among my favs too!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Jenna said:


> And??
> 
> How did they taste?? Not too fatty I hope!  I am hungry thinking about it!  Happy "punshki" day to you also.



Delicious!  Being diabetic, I had to take it easy.  But I did indulge; I just have to pay for it later with more crunches at the dojo.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 21, 2012)

What are P&#261;czki, Bill?  I've not heard of them before.  Is it just the Polish name for pancakes or are they made differently than the ones we're more used to?


----------



## granfire (Feb 21, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> What are P&#261;czki, Bill?  I've not heard of them before.  Is it just the Polish name for pancakes or are they made differently than the ones we're more used to?



I am guessing they are similar to  Berliner Krapfen

Not sure about the connection (Blond moment) but I seem to recollect those being a seasonal favorite, though you can actually buy them year round. It's a somewhat sweet yeast dough, deep fried and sprinkled with sugar. Jelly filling optional. 

Fat Tuesday is a bit of a Catholic thing, tomorrow being Ash Wednesday and the beginning of lent. Berlin to my knowledge is more protestant or - following the example of Frederic the Great - non religious....

I guess the term 'pan cake' stems from the deep fry aspect, vs being baked in the oven.

Delish. Might have to make some...ah...I'll wait til Easter.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> What are P&#261;czki, Bill?  I've not heard of them before.  Is it just the Polish name for pancakes or are they made differently than the ones we're more used to?


They are just like our donuts! Only sometimes with cream in  You will get some in Tesco if your town has a big shop and you look in the Polish section


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> What are P&#261;czki, Bill?  I've not heard of them before.  Is it just the Polish name for pancakes or are they made differently than the ones we're more used to?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pączki

For you, my friend.  Before I moved to Michigan, I had never heard of them myself.  I was under the impression that they were essentially what the rest of the USA knows as a 'jelly donut'.  Basically a small pastry filled with cream or fruit or other filling, deep-fried, and sprinkled with sugar.

View attachment $Ponczki.jpg

View attachment $Paczki.jpg

I'd still call them 'jelly donuts' if I didn't know they are P&#261;czki in these parts.

Every part of the USA has their special foods and traditions.  When I lived in Wisconsin, they love their cheese curds and down in the SE part of the state, they have a lovely pastry called a 'Kringle'.  Not seen elsewhere, really.

In New Mexico where I used to live, it's roasted chiles sold by the roadside.  In North Carolina where I lived also, it's boiled peanuts sold the same way.

People talk about US 'culture' like it's one thing.  It's not, and we're not a 'melting pot'.  We're a patchwork quilt.  And it's great!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Delicious!  Being diabetic, I had to take it easy.  But I did indulge; I just have to pay for it later with more crunches at the dojo.


Oh goodness, you are diabetic and having the paczki?  You be careful with these confections!  Though I would guess that there are others showing their insulin issues the door for the day to enjoy a little sweet fare on a what is a virtuous day to many.  I am glad you enjoyed.  Crunches are virtuous too though in their way


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2012)

Well other than being highly offended at the Hyphenation bits seeing as I&#8217;m a German\Scottish\Irish\English\American :uhyeah: all I have to say is I am jealous

I use to work with a Polish-American guy who would always bring in P&#261;czki this time of year and they were delicious.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P&#261;czki
> 
> For you, my friend.  Before I moved to Michigan, I had never heard of them myself.  I was under the impression that they were essentially what the rest of the USA knows as a 'jelly donut'.  Basically a small pastry filled with cream or fruit or other filling, deep-fried, and sprinkled with sugar.
> 
> ...


Oh my god.
Theyre so big!
I have yet to find Jelly Donuts of that scale in this Country.
And they look so, so very delicious.

Praise be the P&#261;czki!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

granfire said:


> I am guessing they are similar to  Berliner Krapfen
> 
> Not sure about the connection (Blond moment) but I seem to recollect those being a seasonal favorite, though you can actually buy them year round. It's a somewhat sweet yeast dough, deep fried and sprinkled with sugar. Jelly filling optional.
> 
> ...



Yes, the idea behind them was to use up all the remaining sugar, lard, and so forth in the pantry in Catholic homes, prior to Ash Wednesday and the beginning of Lent, which is a fasting season for some Catholics.  One is supposed to be serious during Lent and consider the suffering of Christ, and enjoying desserts and pastries would be considered sinful during this time.  So eat up on Fat Tuesday, for tomorrow, we diet!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 21, 2012)

They do look lovely I have to say, Bill .  Cheers for the tempting pics.  I reckon I'd struggle with more than one, I have to admit, as they look very sweet and quite substantial .  I'm more of a 'savoury' fellow you see but I do occasionally fall off the 'sweet trolley' wagon ... usually when do-nuts are in the offing .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Some other traditions!

http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/117846


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Some nice looking treats there .  The pancakes we have over here in Blighty {and will be having tonight :drools:} are much thinner and lighter than the 'American style' ones pictured in the link.  We serve them with lemon juice and spinkled with sugar:

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...akes/basic-pancakes-with-sugar-and-lemon.html

They're more like what I think you fellows call "crepes"?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Some nice looking treats there .  The pancakes we have over here in Blighty {and will be having tonight :drools:} are much thinner and lighter than the 'American style' ones pictured in the link.  We serve them with lemon juice and spinkled with sugar:
> 
> http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...akes/basic-pancakes-with-sugar-and-lemon.html
> 
> They're more like what I think you fellows call "crepes"?



Something like this?  If so, then yes.  We'd call those 'crepes', which 'real men' here in America would never touch.  But they do look very good.

[video=youtube_share;z6exGspNcnw]http://youtu.be/z6exGspNcnw[/video]


----------



## granfire (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually trying to make some tonight....

^_^


----------



## David43515 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Bill, I`m originally from just outside Toledo Ohio which has another big Polish population. This takes me back. What I wouldn`t give for a big glass of milk and a plate of Paczki in front of me now. Thanks!! And  Happy Fat Tuesday!


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2012)

I have never seen those before! How delightful.  Happy P&#261;czki to you and yours Bill!


----------



## granfire (Feb 21, 2012)

oh crap...had to go some place and didn't get to fire up the fryer...will have to finish tomorrow (and blow the first day of Lent...)


----------



## granfire (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, they turned out really bad 

I left them out too long, the yeast was old (I know I have fresher some place, but alas, the packages were hiding...) 
When I did fry them, they turned into yeasty hockey pucks.....

But my husband likes them  I guess it's all good.


----------

